# 12v socket not working



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all - hoping this is a quick one for someone to answer

in my fiat dash (x250) there are two 12v sockets. one has never worked. i'm assuming its just a fuse or something but never got round to sorting.

having looked at the sockets with my expert eye - I'm not sure if the pull the socket up through the dash to access the 'fuse bit' or I go from inside the glove box.

any help appreciated

David


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi David,

I would think that the fuse would be located in the main fuse box rather than being an inline one.

Fuse box is locacted in the lower dash area on the drivers side (small panel to remove to access it). Not sure which number fuse it is but your handbook should be able to identify it.

Good luck!

Phil


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm on my second MH, and on both occasions the auxillary cigarette lighter (12v) socket has not been connected (or re-connected) by the converter.

Both were built by Autocruise, but this may be so for other converters.


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Like TR5 I had a Peugeot based Autocruise Starfire which had one of 12 sockets not connected, however I now have an Autocruise Starburst and both outlets are connected. I don't think its an Autocruise change, more likely a base vehicle thing.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

My first one was a Starlet ll, the Marquis version of the Starburst. I had both of mine connected by the dealer, in each case.

I gather the wiring is there, but Autocruise just didn't bother to re-connect after the conversion. Maybe your dealer anticipated this, or discovered it during the PDI and put it right!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*12v dash sockets*

I never use my two 12v dash sockets (2003 Ducato) when the engine is switched off as I assume they are wired through to the engine battery.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Dave,
We have the same and when I contacted the dealer because the socket did not work he explained it is wired through the ignition and will only work when that is on. I was hoping it went through the leasure battery but not the case.
Hope this is of use

ian


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

colian said:


> Dave,
> We have the same and when I contacted the dealer because the socket did not work he explained it is wired through the ignition and will only work when that is on. I was hoping it went through the leasure battery but not the case.
> Hope this is of use
> 
> ian


Thanks Ian - just checked mine and thats the problem.

I have three 12v sockets in total in the van - it seems daft that two of them are in the dash and they both need the ignition on to work. It really means I have one usable 12v socket (except for when I'm driving).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It wouldn't be a big job to wire one of the dash sockets to the leisure battery, but I'd leave one as is, for charging on the go, but it's a good idea to leave that one running through the ignition, so it's not left on overnight.

Kev.


----------

